# Other Colours For Slaanesh Marines



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a problem with my chaos marines. I want to do a mono Slaanesh army but I don't want to do puple or pink. Any thoughts


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

As long as you use vibrant, discordant colours imo you're good to go.
The Violators are a slaanesh worshipping chaos warband in blue for example


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I've always thought a bright green with purple spot colors would be cool.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sure how far away from pink/purple you can go without straying too far from the fluff. If you want to do something more "menacing" then go with a majority black/dark color scheme with pink/purple highlights like these:










or you can go for broke and do slaanesh marines in garish harlequin-style colors, like these:


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

One idea I got as I read this topic's title, is that they might have the same colour as Moonstone, you know:










I think that might fit pretty nice, especially when you consider the skin of Daemonettes.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

You could go all gold and white to represent perfection and "purity" or maybe an acid green trimming over a flashy azure base colour...


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Five replys already. cheers for the ideas. @iamtheeviltwin I like this idea a lot where did the picture?



iamtheeviltwin said:


> Not sure how far away from pink/purple you can go without straying too far from the fluff. If you want to do something more "menacing" then go with a majority black/dark color scheme with pink/purple highlights like these:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Pulled it off the net, google-fu for teh win...I think I just searched slaanesh chaos marines or something.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I've thought this through rather a lot, and the best i could come up with was neon green and white.

I'd like to do a fallen sons of medusa warband, where the marines have become so obsessed with self-improvement, they've gone beyond cybernetics and have turned to Slaanesh. Their desire to make themselves better slowly lures them into chaos and they fall to the warp.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

How about we take a page from history?

namely: dazzle camouflage. Don't hide were you are, but where your going.










black and white ya, but brightly colored versions exist as well. No idea how to do on models though, maybe something for tanks only?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I was just thinking about that myself! I think it could look great on a Landraider or something!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

There are plenty of interesting themes to try out, when thinking about Slaanesh marines. Here are my two personal favorites, if you had to eliminate the pink color:

*Blue, green and silver*









*Dark blue, purple and red glow*









I'm looking forward to seeing what you decide to paint!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

What about pure white?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

alasdair said:


> What about pure white?


Hard to paint properly and also, too similar to white scars...don't you think?:scratchhead:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

This is actually one of my big pet peeves about 40K modelling - Khorne is pretty much always red and brass, Tzeentch is pretty much always blue and gold, and Slaanesh is pretty much always pink/purple and black. Not very Chaotic, is it, when you think about it...especially Tzeentch. Are we really supposed to believe that across the width of the galaxy, every bunch of Marines dedicated to the Changer Of The Ways, the Great Mutator, is going to look _exactly the bloody same_? 

I'd like to think we can do better than that.

For example, when it comes to Slaanesh, don't have a rigid colour scheme - use _every_ colour. If you read 'Fulgrim' or 'Angel Exterminatus' the soon-to-become Noise Marines are described as being garish and riotous in the extreme in terms of the colours painted on their armour. 

This is 'Composition 20' by the pioneering Russian abstract artist, Vassily Kandinsky:








...I liked his stuff so much I painted one of my Strats with his 'The Last Judgement':









How about something like that as a base template for how you approach painting them? Not so much a set 'colour scheme' as a glorious riot of every colour. Add in some flourescent colours in places for even more overall contrast, and it would be a truly deranged splat of shades and tones. 

hth


___


----------

